# A BIG kudos to a company for some GREAT customer service!



## GeauxLSU (Oct 20, 2004)

OK, you know customer service today is such that if I get what I expect, I’m shocked.  In the unimaginable situation where I get MORE than I expect I’m truly floored!  Well, that’s what’s happened with a hunting related product that I feel obligated to share, so that hopefully someone here will patronize this company in appreciation.  Over three years ago I bought a pair of 'Mega Ears'.  Since I’ve got ringing in my ears from too many miles on a motorcycle (and an awful lot of rounds fired as a kid) without hearing protection I bought those to serve three purposes:
1. Amplify game sounds while hunting (they work!)
2. Provide hearing protection when I pull the trigger (they work!) to help prevent the ringing from getting  worse!  (ps - PLEASE everyone wear hearing protection!) 
3. And this was totally unexpected, keep my ears warm!  I hate stuff around my ears while hunting because it interferes with my hearing.  Well these cured that problem!

While trimming branches in a tripod stand Sunday a.m. I dropped them out of the stand!     The yoke did not survive the 12 foot fall.     I was NOT happy.     I figured well ‘maybe’ I can just buy the replacement part since the electronics somehow were still working perfectly, which in and of itself shocked me.  (Each ear is a separate unit).  I thought, nah, they're gonna' try and stick it to me to buy a whole new setup.     I figured it was worth a shot anyway so I called the manufacturer (Bonner Technologies Group aka GAME FINDER) yesterday.  They are headquatered right here in the good old south, in Huntsville, AL.  
I spoke with “Mark” in customer service.  Right off the bat he said "You broke the yoke."  I said 'yes' and told him my problem and told him they were three years old (they have a ONE year warranty) and that I had dropped them from 12ft.   He joked with me saying "They're not in warranty AND you dropped them, I'm not gonna' be able to help you ..."  I said, "No, I know, I want to BUY the replacement part."  He said, "I'm just trying to sound like that David Spade guy on that TV commerical where every answer is 'No'."  I laughed but wasn't sure where he was gonig.   :   He said, “Send them to me and I’ll put them in our new yoke system which is foldable (will make them even more convenient) and replace everything (the outer covering on the ear pieces have started to peel, don’t even notice while wearing it but I guess it does look bad) and it’ll be ‘on me’. You pay to ship them to me and I’ll pay to ship them back to you.  Fair?.”  All I could say was ‘Wow!  Thanks.”  I then figured well, there HAS to be a catch so this is probably going to take a while and it’s the middle of hunting season, so I asked “About how long should I expect it to take before I receive them back?”  He said “When are you shipping them to me?”  I said, “Tomorrow.”  He said, “Ok, I’ll probably get them Friday a.m. I should be able to get them out that same afternoon.”  I was absolutely floored.  He said "I'll cal you back in a few minutes with an RA number."  In less than 5 minutes the phone rang and it was hime with the number.  
Folks, here’s a company that is repairing an item that I was stupid enough to break through blantant mishandling, they knew it, and it was also two full years out of warranty and they don’t care.  They are fixing it, making it BETTER than it was before and all for FREE!  Now I can tell you, if I’m ever in the market for ANY of the products they make, you can rest assured they will be getting my money and happily!    
Once again, hats off to ‘Game Finder’ for doing something that is all too rare today.  Providing EXCELLENT customer service!!      
I'm sure most people are familiar with them but check 'em out.  They've got some cool products.  http://www.game-finder.com/
Restores my faith in humanity....   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok there service is great.  What do you think about the actaul product.  Do they work?  Can you really tell direction?  I ask this because I am interested in some hearing help.  I have considered Walkers game ears but have heard that you have a hard time telling direction with them.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 20, 2004)

Randy,
I've used them for three years that should answer most of your question shouldn't it?    
As far as directional issues, I can't say for 100% sure and here's why. I've been in a stand, in a creek bottom or something with uneven terrain and WITHOUT the Mega Ears on had a hard time telling direction.  Especially if the sound is sudden and quick, like a gun shot.  The mics are in the front bottom of the ear pieces (like your natural ears) so they are 'directional'.  I can not say for sure that it is 'just like your natural' hearing as far as directional differentiation but that's not why I got them.  I got them for the protection they afford which work perfectly and the hearing enhancement which is so acute it can actually be overwhelming if you turn them all the way up (volume is completely adjustable).   Not sure I'm really answering your question and this is one of those things that is probably going to be unique to the user.   Basically, if there is a loss in directional differentiation, I'd gladly sacrifice it for the protection of my only set of (now permanently damaged) ear drums.  
I'll be happy to let you try them next time I see you and you can decide for yourself.  In my mind, they are worth every penny and then some.  If you develop tinnitus, you'd pay 1,000 times the price to make it go away.  Believe me.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

PM sent.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 20, 2004)

I checked out the website you provided. 200.00 plus shppg seems alot for the product. Do you think that price is worth it? Just wondering what your opinion of them were for that price since you have used them for 3 yrs. I agree hunters do need hearing protection, and I think alot of us overlook that.
David


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 20, 2004)

SouthPaw Draw said:
			
		

> I checked out the website you provided. 200.00 plus shppg seems alot for the product. Do you think that price is worth it? Just wondering what your opinion of them were for that price since you have used them for 3 yrs. I agree hunters do need hearing protection, and I think alot of us overlook that.
> David


David,
When searching for the company's website yesterday I saw several places selling them for about $150 (I think BPS has them for $160-$170).  I didn't 'shop' since I was just looking for the contact info so you may even be able to find them for less.  They are DEFINITELY worth it.  I can not over emphasis the grief tinnitus causes some folks.  It's PERMANENT!  For me, it's just a constant annoyance.     It has literally driven some people to suicide.    
I'll gladly let anyone in the area try mine out.  I'm sure retailers would let you do the same.  There are other manufacturers (that I have not tried) but none of them are 'cheap'.  Considering the cust. service, I can not help but STRONGLY recommend Game Finder's product for those considering the investment.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 22, 2004)

*Wow!!!*

My wife just told me my headphones arrived?!?!   :speechles 
Shipped from Gwinnett to Huntsville, AL, repaired and back home all within 48 hours?!?!  Unreal.  Hey, for once I guess kudos to UPS as well!  Unreal....    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 25, 2004)

I may check them out as well Phil.  I tried a single Walker's Game Ear and I could hear 'em gobbling real good I just didn't know which way to head upon hearing said gobble.  I have a high frequency loss in one ear and some pretty noticeable tinnitus.  I know with every shot I take I am only making it worse.  I actually hunted one whole year with a foam ear plug in my left ear!  I did take it out every night though.  Got to do something, my standard response for everything my little girl says to me is, "Huh?".


----------

